# [update] GSC 2007 becomes Gentoo Village

## slick

Update 06.03.07 

siehe weiter hinten im Thread - GSC 2007 becomes Gentoo Village

----------

Draußen wird es langsam kälter, also genau die richtige Zeit um sich ganz langsam Gedanken zu machen über die Planung für den nächsten Sommer.  :Wink: 

Das GSC war auch zum zweiten Mal, 2006, ein voller Erfolg (Review) und alle Teilnehmer waren zufrieden (behaupte ich einfach mal  :Wink: ). Gemäß der imaginären Roadmap (einmal quer durch Deutschland) kann das GSC 2007 nur im Osten oder Süden Deutschlands stattfinden und wir entschieden uns für den Süden. Der Osten wird dann voraussichtlich 2008 erobert.

Als Ort schwebt mir ungefähr der Raum um München vor oder ein Ort auf etwa diesem Breitenkreis (bzw. südlicher (in Deutschland)). Daher suchen wir noch interessierte Leute aus dieser Gegend die uns bei der Organisation aktiv unterstützen wollen. Aufgabe wäre das erkunden von potenziellen Veranstaltungsorten sowie ggf.  die Aufnahme des Kontaktes zum Betreiber und ggf. anderweitige Planungen vor Ort.

Auch möchte ich gern die Diskussion um eine Homepage für das GSC 2007 anregen. Hilefoks war so nett und hat die Seiten für das GSC 2006 gehostet. Das möchte ich aber ungern überstrapazieren. Ggf. sollten wir auch mal über eine feste Domain nachdenken, allerdings finde ich die Diskussion vielleicht noch (nach grad mal zwei Durchläufen) für zu früh, auch bleibt dann auch die Frage über die daraus entstehenden Kosten und die Wartung.

Einen Termin für das GSC 2007 sollten wir denke ich später abstimmen wenn wir "das Team" zusammen haben, aber ich gehe davon aus er wird wieder gegen Anfang August tendieren. Evt. sollten wir diesen bewußt in die Ferienzeit legen, oder auch bewußt nicht? Was denkt ihr?

Was ist eigentlich das Gentoo Summer Camp?

PS: @ Gentoo e.V., Antrag für die Nutzung der Marke Gentoo im Rahmen "Gentoo Summer Camp" folgt in Kürze  :Wink: Last edited by slick on Tue Mar 06, 2007 9:37 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## return13

wenn denn der Antrag in kürze folgt könnte mans ja so machen das Gentoo e.V. die Domain finanziert, so könnte man daraus ne offizielle gentoo veranstaltung machen... und vielleicht als zugangsvorraussetzung die eintragung in den verein... somit wächst der verein, und wir tun gentoo etwas gutes...

p.s. 

Wenn das zu ner offiziellen Veranstaltung wird, würde es auch leichter Werbeträger zu finden die uns das mitfinanzieren...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also bezüglich Termin hätte ich schon einen Vorschlag. 

NICHT um den 7.7.07 herum. Denn da werde ich kirchlich Heiraten. Und ich glaube das kommt nicht so gut wenn ich mich vor versammelter Verwandschaft wegen des GSC's entschuldigen lassen muss  :Shocked:  ...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Mr.Big

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Also bezüglich Termin hätte ich schon einen Vorschlag. 
> 
> NICHT um den 7.7.07 herum. Denn da werde ich kirchlich Heiraten. Und ich glaube das kommt nicht so gut wenn ich mich vor versammelter Verwandschaft wegen des GSC's entschuldigen lassen muss  ...
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

Ach komm, das lässt sich doch problemlos auf den 08.08.08 verschieben !?    :Wink: 

----------

## Freiburg

*g* oder am 7.7 in der Schweiz, wär auch von mir aus nicht so weit  :Wink:  das letzte war ne Woche zu spät sonst hätte ich von meinen Eltern aus in 20min hinfahren können

----------

## slick

Also ich würde die Priorität erstmal darin sehen jemanden zu finden der aus der Gegend kommt. Ist vielleicht jemand von der MGLUG hier der bereit wäre mit bei der Organisation/Ortswahl zu helfen? 

Ich mach mal einen Crosslink zu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3657351.html#3657351 vielleicht hilfts ja was... und wenn dann gleich auch noch hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3657369.html#3657369  :Wink: Last edited by slick on Thu Oct 19, 2006 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

Wäre so <EDIT> die Richtung Baden Württemberg <EDIT\> auch noch eine Option? Grundsätzlich wäre ich nicht abgeneigt mitzuarbeiten. Leider ist meine Zeit begrenzt, aber was ich tun kann, werde ich tun.

-Erdie

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Rtg BaWü

 

W ggf e O a ni w Du k Z h! Alles klar? Neee? Dann schreib doch bitte auch aus was Du meinst! BaWü könnte ich ja noch deuten, aber Rtg?

Edith sagt grad nach dem fünften Lesen hat sie es kapiert... also Wunsch ist schon möglichst weit südlich (wegen den Bergvölkern  :Wink: ), wo genau ist mir relativ egal. München hatte ich gedacht deswegen weil 1) zentral und 2) aufgrund der Bevölkerungsdichte wahrscheinlich auch mehr Gentoo-User  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Kein Problem, München liegt auch noch im Einzugsgebiet meines PKW.  Was könnte ich dazu beitragen?

EDIT: Nur um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden: PKW = (P)ersonen(K)raft(W)agen   :Razz: 

----------

## slick

Hier mal die _ungefähren_ Vorstellungen was wir suchen, wer da was weiß (und am besten sagen kann wie einfach und in welchem Zeitfenster der Platz zu bekommen wäre) kann ja gern was vorschlagen. Im Prinzip soll es einfach "gemütlich" sein. Platz für ~50 Personen. Gerechnet wird mit höchstens 35, es könnten aber auch 100 Leute werden, also möglichst flexibel. 

sollte pro Tag und Person möglichst nicht mehr als 10  kosten (also die reine Übernachtung)

Strom, es sei den der Platz ist besonders schön 

Lagerfeuer und/oder Grillen muss möglich sein 

Trinkwasser und benutzbare Toiletten, Duschen sollte möglich sein 

Einkaufsmöglichkeiten im Umkreis 5 km Perfekt wären optional bzw. einfach zubuchbare Ferienwohnungen o.ä. falls schlechtes Wetter sein sollte. Ein "normaler" Campingplatz muss es nicht unbedingt sein, weil die sind meist "überlaufen". Was das Optimum ist läßt sich schwerr genau sagen, stell Dir einfach vor Du würdest mit Deinen 10 besten Freunden da campen wollen, möglichst viel Spaß haben wollen und wenn möglich aber dennoch noch flexibel reagieren können (z.B. wenn mehr oder weniger kommen oder schlechtes Wetter ist). So ungefähr ... 

EDIT: Gut wäre natürlich auch wenn es noch "irgendetwas" in der Nähe gibt, z.B. Badesee, was zur Freizeitgestaltung, tolle Sehenswürdigkeiten ... damit wir was zu tun haben.

----------

## Erdie

Mir fällt da spontan der Bodensee ein, das käme Doch Euren geographischen Vorstellungen schon wesentlich näher, oder? Und die Übernachtung wäre dann mit Schlafsack und Luftmatraze wenn ich richtig verstanden habe. Ich werde mal bei den Kollegen rumfrage ob da einer Beziehungen hat.

Apropos Strom: Man kann doch auch einen Stromgenerator organisieren. Ich hätte da ein kleines, handliches Exemplar mit allerdings nur ca. 300 Watt. Ist allerdings leise und würde für ein paar Notebooks reichen. Was braucht man mehr?

-Erdie

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Mir fällt da spontan der Bodensee ein, das käme Doch Euren geographischen Vorstellungen schon wesentlich näher, oder? Und die Übernachtung wäre dann mit Schlafsack und Luftmatraze wenn ich richtig verstanden habe.

 

So ungefähr. Ich sags mal spontan so, zur Not tuts auch die große Wiese von einem Bauern, wenn der ein Stromkabel bis dahin legt und uns Wasser und eine richtige Toilette zur Verfügung stellt und uns bei schlechtem Wetter unters Dach der Scheune läßt  :Wink:  (So ungefähr war das 2005er GSC  :Smile: )

 *Quote:*   

> Apropos Strom: Man kann doch auch einen Stromgenerator organisieren. Ich hätte da ein kleines, handliches Exemplar mit allerdings nur ca. 300 Watt. Ist allerdings leise und würde für ein paar Notebooks reichen. Was braucht man mehr?

 

Ok, das behalten wir besser erstmal als "Notlösung" im Hinterkopf.Last edited by slick on Thu Oct 19, 2006 12:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

Wieso eigentlicht nicht gleich richtig zelten? Wie gesagt, Strom ist das geringste Problem und würde nur etwas Sprit kosten. 2 bis 3 große Hauszelte, da passen schon heftig viele Leute rein. Nur mit den Toiletten, das ist dann ein Problem, also müßte man schon auf einen Campingplatz.

EDIT: Ich könnte auch wahrscheinlich 2000 Watt organisieren, den müßte man dann allerdings mit 2 Personen tragen.

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wieso eigentlicht nicht gleich richtig zelten? ... 2 bis 3 große Hauszelte, da passen schon heftig viele Leute rein.

 

Das bedingt aber das Du vorher genau weißt wieviele dann genau kommen. Das wissen wir vorab nicht und wie sich bisher zeigte kommen ~30-50% der unverbindlich vorangemeldeten Leute nicht. d.h. Du müßtest die Anmeldung verbindlich machen um nicht umsonst "große Geschütze" aufzufahren. Das wollen wir aber nicht unbedingt, aufgrund des daraus resultierenden organisatorischen Aufwands. Es soll mehr so nach dem Muster "viele Leute treffen sich 'spontan' und 'zufällig' zum campen an einem Ort" laufen.

----------

## Erdie

OK ok ich verstehe. Wenn Du aber nicht weißt, wieviel Leute kommen, dann besteht ja immer das Problem mit Kostenkalkulationen weil die Vermieter einer Ferienwohnung i. d. R. die Personenzahl wissen wollen.

BTW: Wenn jemand eine Notebook mit ausreichend Musikmaterial mitbringt, könnte ich mich um die Beschallung kümmern d. h. 2 kleine sehr hochwertige aktive Monitorboxen.

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> OK ok ich verstehe. Wenn Du aber nicht weißt, wieviel Leute kommen, dann besteht ja immer das Problem mit Kostenkalkulationen weil die Vermieter einer Ferienwohnung i. d. R. die Personenzahl wissen wollen.

 

Na grob kann mans schon abschätzen, aber auch erst mehr oder weniger vorher. Kommt auch drauf an wie man mit denen spricht. Zum 2006er haben wir aufgrund des schlechten Wetter die gelben Seiten genommen und einfach von oben nach unten durchtelefoniert. Die Aussage war etwa: "Wir suchen eine Unterkunft für 10 Leute, es könnten aber auch 20 werden. Wir wissen es nicht genau." Und irgendwann fand sich dann was. Das wird sich bei Ferienwohnungen sicher selten machen lassen, schon garnicht in der Saison und außerdem wäre das dann nur für den Notfall falls schlechtes Wetter (und wir sowenige sind das es realisierbar ist). Ich schätze mal so 2007 mit 10-20 Leuten. Daher spekuliere ich momentan auf Campingplatz/Wiese oder vielleicht eine "Berghütte" oder sowas in der Richtung wo man sich als "Gruppe" anmelfen kann. Die Anmeldung kann dann schon verbindlich sein, denn ein fester "Kern" wird in jedem Fall da sein, sollte halt nur möglich sein das es auch mehr werden können und nicht Platz für 20 Leute fest gebucht werden müssen was dann die 10 die nur kommen bezahlen müssen.

Die Diskussion um Notebook mitbringen etc. ist noch vieeeel zu früh, gehe ich jetzt nicht weiter darauf ein.Last edited by slick on Thu Oct 19, 2006 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Erdie

Wie wollen wir jetzt weiter vorgehen? Welche Action Items gibt es ?

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie wollen wir jetzt weiter vorgehen? Welche Action Items gibt es ?

 

*lol* Die erarbeiten wir gerade...

Ich würde sagen, in der Reihenfolge:

 einen oder mehrere aus der Gegend finden (für Raum München done, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) - asap

 über Möglichkeiten zur Schaffung einer Plattform nachdenken und umsetzen, s.o. (Plattform = Website, mit Diskussionsforum) - asap

 mögliche Veranstaltungsorte finden - bis ~März

 mögliche Termine festlegen - bis ~März

 Veranstaltungsort und Termin festlegen - ab ~März

 Planung allgemein (regelt sich dann von selbst) - ab ~März

Last edited by slick on Thu Oct 19, 2006 1:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ScytheMan

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Also bezüglich Termin hätte ich schon einen Vorschlag. 
> 
> NICHT um den 7.7.07 herum. Denn da werde ich kirchlich Heiraten. Und ich glaube das kommt nicht so gut wenn ich mich vor versammelter Verwandschaft wegen des GSC's entschuldigen lassen muss  ...
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

naja wenn das gsc danach ist, sind die flitterwochen ja quasi schon geplant *scnr*

----------

## slick

Auf dem letzen Treffen des Gentoo e.V. (15.11.06), wurde außerhalb des Protokolls vorgeschlagen das GSC 2007 mit dem 2007 stattfindenden Chaoscamp des CCC zusammenzulegen bzw. diese Möglichkeit zu bedenken. Ich weiß noch nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll. Zu einem würde das mehr Teilnehmer garantieren, zum anderen würde dadurch die "familiere", "computerfreie" Atmosphäre stark leiden. Ich überlege dazu eine Umfrage zu starten, aber evt. kann ich mir diese ja sparen wenn sich hier eine deutliche Resonanz dafür oder dagegen abzeichnet. Das Chaoscamp wird wohl AFAIK ebenfalls im ungefähren Zeitfenster des GSC (~Ende Juli/Anfang August) liegen. Ort ist mir unbekannt, ich vermute aber Berliner Umland.

Was meint ihr dazu?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also ich würde das gar nicht mal schlecht finden, wenn man den CCC mit Gentoo ein bissel zusammen bringt..! Das kann eigentlich nur positive Folgen haben. Gentoo würde auf jeden Fall einen viel größeren Bekanntheitsgrad haben, wenn ein CCC an der Seite vertreten wäre....

PS: Werde mich auch sehr wahrscheinlich in beiden (CCC und Gentoo) anmelden. Sowas MUSS man unterstützen. Ich nutze Gentoo so lange..! Dann sollte man auch die 20  im Jahr investieren.

----------

## return13

doppelter Spaß... ISt so ähnlich wie den LinuxTag und ne OpenSource Messe zusammen zu legen... hat man wohl doppelt soviel Fun Faktor... Wobei ich mich eher zurück halten will, da ich bisher noch auf keinem Camp dabei sein konnte...

----------

## Erdie

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "computerfreie" Atmosphäre ...

 

 :Shocked:  - wie soll ich das werten? Computer verboten ?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *return13 wrote:*   

> doppelter Spaß... ISt so ähnlich wie den LinuxTag und ne OpenSource Messe zusammen zu legen... hat man wohl doppelt soviel Fun Faktor... Wobei ich mich eher zurück halten will, da ich bisher noch auf keinem Camp dabei sein konnte...

 

war ich bisher auch noch nie..würde mich aber echt mal interessieren..!

----------

## equinox0r

wenns in der nähe von badenwürttemberg (-> karlsruhe) stattfindet bin ich dabei .. und bitte nicht um mitte august rum weil da is mera luna (mein nächstjähriger festivalthread kommt noch, keine sorge  :Wink: )

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Und???

Wie schaut's aus? Sind die Pläne schon irgendwie konkreter geworden? Gibt es schon Anhaltspunkte wann/wie wo? Mit oder ohne CCC? Warum ist die Banane krumm?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

Marschrichtung ist klar, ich habe schon den Entwurf für die Ankündigung fertig. Bitte noch paar Tage gedulden.

----------

## slick

GSC 2007 becomes Gentoo Village

Entgegen den bisherigen Ankündigungen wird 2007 kein Gentoo Summer Camp (GSC) stattfinden. Aber natürlich gibt es eine gute Alternative.

Vom 8. - 12. August findet am Flugplatz Finow (in der Nähe von Berlin) das Chaos Communication Camp 2007 [1] statt. Alle Gentoo-User (und solche die es werden wollen) können sich am dort im "Gentoo Village" [2] einfinden und beteidigen, welches eingerichtet wird. Weitere Details zum Chaos Communication Camp finden sich im Wiki oder dem Blog [3]. Einen Eindruck davon bekommt ihr durch die Videodokumentation [4] zum Chaos Camp im Jahr 2003.

Inwieweit im "Gentoo Village" ein eigenes Programm mit Vorträgen ä.o. zu Thema Gentoo stattfinden wird, ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht festgelegt. Mögliche Referenten werden gebeten sich im Wiki einzutragen.

Hintergrund

Das GSC war 2007 für Ende Juli / Anfang August im Süden Deutschlands geplant. Es macht aus Sicht der Organisatoren jedoch keinen Sinn mehr oder weniger zeitgleich zum Chaos Communication Camp das GSC am "anderen Ende" Deutschlands zu planen. Auch die gute Infrastruktur und die Bekanntheit dieses Events sprechen für das Chaos Communication Camp. Somit wurde geplant das GSC 2007 auf das Chaos Communication Camp zu verlegen.

Da die zu erwarteten Teilnehmerzahl und die besondere Atmosphäre auf dem Chaos Communication Camp nicht zu einem "echten" GSC (im kleinen, familiärem Kreis) verhelfen würde, findet das GSC 2007 offiziell nicht statt und wird dieses Jahr durch das "Gentoo Village" ersetzt. Prinzipiell entspricht das "Gentoo Village" einem großem, mehr technisch orientiertem GSC.

Das GSC wird, nach der diesjährigen Pause, 2008 voraussichtlich im Süden Deutschlands stattfinden, wie es bereits für 2007 geplant war.

[1] http://events.ccc.de/camp/2007/Home

[2] http://events.ccc.de/camp/2007/Gentoo_Village

[3] http://events.ccc.de/

[4] http://chaosradio.ccc.de/ctv032.html (oder http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=4711311908182062612 )

englischer Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-545735.htmlLast edited by slick on Fri Mar 09, 2007 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

*hypf*

----------

## slick

Tobi könntest Du (oder wer auch immer noch da ist) beim nächsten GUM in Oberhausen mit den Vertretern Gentoo e.V. sprechen (insofern hier nicht mitlesend) inwieweit das seitens e.V. supportet wird (z.B. T-Shirts, Aufkleber usw. dann vor Ort kaufbar)

Was an Material noch meines Erachtens wichtig wäre wäre ein großes Zelt (+ Tische/Bänke/Stühle?) für "in die Mitte" und evt. eine schöne Gentoo-Fahne o.ä. (Haben wir eine solche?) Mit dem Zelt würde ich erstmal warten bis sich evt. welche aus der Berliner Gegend melden, die könnten das sicher besser vor Ort bringen als ich mitm PKW aus Kölle.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das GSC war 2007 für Ende Juli / Anfang August im Süden Deutschlands geplant. Es macht aus Sicht der Organisatoren jedoch keinen Sinn mehr oder weniger zeitgleich zum Chaos Communication Camp das GSC am "anderen Ende" Deutschlands zu planen. 

 

wo genau im Süden? Ich bin in Freiburg, und wenn es in der Nähe stattfindet, werde ich mir schon überlege, ob ich mitkommen.

BTW: Der Link im 1. Post (Was ist eigentlich das Gentoo Summer Camp?) ist tot 

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## 76062563

Alles lesen   :Wink: 

----------

## dakra

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> BTW: Der Link im 1. Post (Was ist eigentlich das Gentoo Summer Camp?) ist tot 

 

Das GSC versteht sich als nichttechnisches Treffen der Gentoo-Community bei dem der soziale Kontakt und gemeinsame Aktivitäten im Vordergrund stehen. Es findet in Form eines Campings statt und soll Gentoo-Usern (und -Userinnen) die Möglichkeit geben einmal richtig vom täglichen Stress abzuschalten und andere persönlich kennenzulernen. Auf dem GSC findet all das statt was man von einem typischen Camping-Urlaub kennt: Gemeinsames Grillen, lange Gespräche bei einem Bier am Lagerfeuer, erkunden der Gegend oder einfach nur faul in der Sonne liegen. Computer können mitgebracht werden, spielen jedoch meist eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Gruß dakra

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Alles lesen  

 

[done]  :Wink: 

ups, Berlin ist ein bisschen zu weit für mich, muss mir richtig überlegen.   :Confused: 

----------

## slick

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ups, Berlin ist ein bisschen zu weit für mich, muss mir richtig überlegen.  

 

Schaut euch das Video an. Da bekommt man richtig Lust...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> BTW: Der Link im 1. Post (Was ist eigentlich das Gentoo Summer Camp?) ist tot 

 

Ja, der Link ist tot, das Forum von 2006 ist wieder offline, wird aber (bald?) als tar.gz zu Offlinelesen zu haben sein, so wie auch schon 2005. @ dakra hast Du einen eigenen Mirror?  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   ups, Berlin ist ein bisschen zu weit für mich, muss mir richtig überlegen.   
> 
> Schaut euch das Video an. Da bekommt man richtig Lust... 

 

video ist bei mir zu sehen, leider kriege ich kein Audio (mplayer sagt: Kein Audio), hab keine Ahnung, welche USE Flag beim mplayer aktivieren soll (für diese m4v Dateien)

----------

## dertobi123

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> video ist bei mir zu sehen, leider kriege ich kein Audio (mplayer sagt: Kein Audio), hab keine Ahnung, welche USE Flag beim mplayer aktivieren soll (für diese m4v Dateien)

 

Probier mal aac.

----------

## dakra

 *slick wrote:*   

> @ dakra hast Du einen eigenen Mirror? 

 

Ich verrate doch nicht meine Quellen.  :Wink: 

Aber bei Mirror fällt mir RSYNC ein. Sollten wir nicht auch nen Mirror mitschleppen?

Gruß dakra

----------

## slick

AFAIK gibts da (schon) einen... ansonsten gibts Netz und aufgesetzt ist schnell.

----------

## cha-chaynik

Hi guys!

I'm Hrundix from "gentoo.ru team". Unfortunately I can't read your topic in German...

So... This year we're planning "GSC Russia" again. We're still want videoconference with you, probably via Ekiga.

One moment doesn't suit us - dates: august is very rainy season in Russia and last weekend of August is very buisy dates for trains and roads (1-th of September is a date when children goes school and students goes to UNIs, colledges.) And in these dates roads and trains are overloaded, so it's not comfortable to us to reach the camp (The camp is in the middle of the biggest Russian cities, Moscow and St.Petersburg, about 350 km far from each city).

If it's possible, can we discuss dates in the end of June till the mid of July?

Cheers,

Hrundix.

----------

## slick

 *cha-chaynik wrote:*   

> If it's possible, can we discuss dates in the end of June till the mid of July?

 

Hi, sorry its not possible, because (as you can read here in english) the GSC is part of another big event (Chaos Communication Camp 2007) this year. By the way, I looked at your photos at http://217.14.48.100/gsc2006Russia-r1/ , was a very nice landscape.

----------

## slick

Wen es interessiert, es gibt inzwischen ein kurzes Video von der ersten Begehung des Campingplatzes

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/ctv082.html

----------

## -Craig-

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was an Material noch meines Erachtens wichtig wäre wäre ein großes Zelt (+ Tische/Bänke/Stühle?) für "in die Mitte" und evt. eine schöne Gentoo-Fahne o.ä. (Haben wir eine solche?) Mit dem Zelt würde ich erstmal warten bis sich evt. welche aus der Berliner Gegend melden, die könnten das sicher besser vor Ort bringen als ich mitm PKW aus Kölle.

 

Klingt vernünftig. Große Zelte gibts - falls keiner so eins hat - neu für ca. 300 (ebay)...

Tische/Bänke/Stühle (Bierzeltgarnitur) könnte man vielleicht mieten?! Ich hab das schonmal für 10/Tag pro Garnitur gesehen, müßte man ggfs. mal recherchieren, ob es in der Nähe Berlin auch sowas gibt.

Falls keiner eine Gentoo-Flagge hat: wo kann man sowas anfertigen lassen, was kostet der Spass? Ich würde sonst evtl. eine machen lassen und die nach dem Camp als ewige Erinnerung an die Wand hängen (je nachdem wie Pleite ich den Monat bin)  :Wink: 

Ich komm aus Düsseldorf und bin nicht (mehr) Mobil, darum kann ich an Ausrüstung wahrscheinlich außer Kleidung+Zelt+Laptop+8-Port Gbit SW nichts mitbringen; schon allein das wird etwas blöde wenn ich mit dem Zug fahre.

Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung wie das da mit dem Essen aussieht? Kann man da irgendwo in der Nähe was kaufen oder sollte man da besser vollbeladen mit Konserven antanzen?

----------

## codejunky

Moin Leute,

ich werde auch kommen.  :Smile: 

Also Zelte kann man vor Ort mieten: http://events.ccc.de/camp/2007/Rent_a_Tent ist nur nicht ganz billig. 

Gruß

Jan

----------

## dertobi123

 *Quote:*   

> Please send an email with tent size, number of chairs and tables and your billing address to camp-orga@cccv.de until June, 13th. 

 

... und der 13. Juni wäre auch schon rum  :Razz: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> Falls keiner eine Gentoo-Flagge hat: wo kann man sowas anfertigen lassen, was kostet der Spass? Ich würde sonst evtl. eine machen lassen und die nach dem Camp als ewige Erinnerung an die Wand hängen (je nachdem wie Pleite ich den Monat bin) 

 

Ich versuche es hinzubekommen, dass der Verein eine machen lässt.

----------

## codejunky

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Please send an email with tent size, number of chairs and tables and your billing address to camp-orga@cccv.de until June, 13th.  
> 
> ... und der 13. Juni wäre auch schon rum 

 

Ohh, verdammt, das hab ich glatt überlesen.  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

(Nur so als kurze Info) Ich war grad im Urlaub. *grrrrr* Verpaßt. Les mich die Tage nochmal ein.

----------

## mfisher

Würde wahrscheinlich auch mal vorbeischaun  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

So ... mal Sachstand hier jetzt.

Ich befinde mich mitten im Umzug, meine Zeit ist daher aktuell sehr knapp, vorher war ich auch im Urlaub --> organisatorisches Chaos/Stress

Organisatorisch ist in Bezug auf das Village leider nix passiert, d.h. das ganze wird so ablaufen das wir einfach in einer Ecke unsere Zelten aufstellen, eine Gentoo-Fahne in der Mitte hissen und das zum Gentoo-Village erklären. Und irgentwo wird sich dann schon das Zentrum bilden wo alle Bier oder Mate trinkend zusammenhocken. Wer was beitragen möchte/kann in Form von z.B. bereitgestelltem rsync-/distfiles-mirror einfach mal posten.

Da ich aus der Kölner Gegend komme habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit irgentetwas vor Ort zu organisieren (Tische, Stühle, etc.) Wer da Kontakte hat und/oder was besorgen/mitbringen kann, you are welcome. Was ich begrüßen würde wäre ein etwas größeres Zelt als "Hauptzelt" wo man bei schlechtem Wetter zusammensitzen könnte, ein paar mehr Campingstühle/Tische wäre auch nicht schlecht. Ansonsten sollte jeder das mitbringen was er benötigt. Ich bekomm leider auch nur meine Sachen ins Auto.

Wer sich anmelden möchte, denkt dran, Voranmeldung bis 22.07. ist billiger.

----------

## Inte

Hallo zusammen,

mein Ticket ist geordert! Noch läuft der Vorverkauf eine Woche.

Da ich eher der Forumtyp bin schreib ich hier zusammen was mir einfällt (Diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn etc.) und beschränke meine Aktivität im Gentoo Village / ChaosWiki auf Listen (wer bringt was mit etc.).

Anreisen werde ich bereits am Wochenende vor dem Camp (3.8 oder 4.8), da ich mich nicht nur voll und ganz auf das Rahmenprogramm konzentrieren möchte, sondern ohne den Zwang noch $VERGESSENES_ZEUG besorgen zu müssen mit Euch quatschen und $NERDKRAM machen will.

Was bringt Ihr denn alles mit? Ich packe mein Notebook (incl. UMTS-Flat bis die Infrastruktur steht), diverse Wechselplatten (USB/IEEE), lecker Bierchen, das altgediente Zelt, CACert-Punkte, gute Laune, Mückenschutzkram, 'ne Kühlbox (soll ich noch ein Solarpanel samt 12V/200Ah-Akku besorgen oder hat das jemand von Euch?), ein Python-Schinken (ich will 'nen kleines pyGTK-EXIFsorter-Tool für Fotos basteln), Sonnenhut & -creme, Aspirin (wahlweise Paracetamol) und Fenistil, etc. ... *rofl* jetzt war das doch 'ne Liste. Ich schreib das später nochmal sortiert ins Wiki. 

PS.: Schöne Grüße von George aus Athen vom letzten Camp. Er wird auch kommen.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir mit meinem Bruder zusammen einen Wohnwagen mieten (falls ich vorher kein günstiges Angebot für ein Alkoven-Wohnmobil bekomme). Ich frag noch ein paar Bekannte, ob Interesse besteht unter festem Dach zu schlafen. Falls da noch Plätze frei sind (wir z.B. einen Größeren wegen starker Nachfrage an Schlafplätzen mieten) geb ich hier Bescheid und dann läuft "first come, first serve". Wenn genug zusammenlegen wirds vielleicht ein richtiger Brocken. Mal schauen, was als maximale Zuglast eingetragen ist. HeHe

----------

## slick

Fein Inte ... und jetzt die traurige Nachricht:

Vorraussichtlich (aber nicht 100%ig sicher) werde ich (+Anhang) nicht teilnehmen. Da ich momentan im Umzug bin wird das a) sehr stressig (Einzugstermin 1. August) und b) da durch den Umzug der Geldbeute nicht sehr voll ist, ist das etwas was ich mir aktuell eigentlich nicht leisten kann, und ein Tripp von Köln bis Berlin + Ticket + Verpflegung für zwei Personen ist nicht ganz ohne.

Ich bin mir sicher Inte wird mich würdig vertreten und auch sicher ein Bier für mich mittrinken.

----------

## Inte

 *slick wrote:*   

> ... Tripp von Köln bis Berlin + Ticket + Verpflegung für zwei Personen ...

 Ach slick, Du ziehst doch nicht das erste Mal mit Deinem Anhang zusammen  :Wink:  Nachdem Du mit schleppen fertig bist hast Du eh nix mehr zu sagen, bis alle waagerechten Abstellflächen mit $DEKO belegt sind. Na ja, den einen oder anderen Nagel für Bilder wirst Du wahrscheinlich noch reinschlagen dürfen.  :Laughing: 

Kannst Dir ja denken, was ich damit sagen will.

 *slick wrote:*   

> ... und auch sicher ein Bier für mich mittrinken.

 Definitiv nicht! Das wäre ja wie ein Tropfen auf den heissen Inte .. ähhh ... Stein.  :Wink:  Ich bring wieder die 5l Fäßchen mit.

--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---

EDIT: Noch ein Tipp! Versucht ein schnurloses DECT-Telefon (Kompatibilitätsliste) zu besorgen. Nach der Registrierung bei Eventphone kann man dank voller DECT-Netzabdeckung den Vorträgen lauschen ohne präsent sein zu müssen und alle anderen (codejunky, dakra & WolfraM sind schon registriert) erreichen. Ich hab sogar die 4683 (INTE) bekommen.  :Mr. Green: 

 *http://events.ccc.de/camp/2007/Intro/ wrote:*   

> Guru
> 
> The Phone Operation Center provides full DECT-Telephone-Coverage at the camp. Users can bring their own DECT/GAP phone, and call other users, listen to the lectures, and more. Head over to the Registration Utility to register your own number!

 

----------

## dakra

Hi Leute,

mein Ticket ist da.  :Very Happy: 

Jetzt muss ich mich ja langsam mal an ne Liste setzen, was alles mit muss. Also ne Liste wo nicht nur Hardware draufsteht.  :Wink: 

LG dakra

----------

## codejunky

Ich bin auch definitiv mit am Start, Ticket ist gekauft, Abfahrt!

----------

## cha-chaynik

Hi again!

We decided to provide GSC Russia 11-12 of August.

So... I'm again with conference... I'm not sure that we can organize video/voice conference because of very slow internet connection. Probably IRC and photos? What do you think about it?

One more... Can we use your logo (http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20051212_gsc-logo.png) for our GSC?

----------

## Inte

 *cha-chaynik wrote:*   

> We decided to provide GSC Russia 11-12 of August.
> 
> So... I'm again with conference... I'm not sure that we can organize video/voice conference because of very slow internet connection. Probably IRC and photos? What do you think about it?

 Great! That's the perfect weekend! We can share fotos, chat via Jabber/IRC or VoIP even if your internet connection isn't fast enough for video conferencing. I'm looking forward to see our global Gentoo camp growing.  :Very Happy: 

If your interested in our arrangements take a look at: http://events.ccc.de/camp/2007/Gentoo_Village

 *cha-chaynik wrote:*   

> One more... Can we use your logo (http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20051212_gsc-logo.png) for our GSC?

  Yes of course. I released it under CC BY-SA. If your interested in .svg or highres versions of this file, just send me you email address.

----------

## Inte

Mitfahrgelegenheit

Erstmal danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und Entschuldigung für die riesige Schrift.  :Razz: Datum: 2007-08-02 / 2007-08-03

Route: Mannheim über Wiesbaden nach Finowfurt (Route in Google Maps)Ich fahre am Donnerstag den 2007-08-02 von Mannheim nach Wiesbaden, übernachte bei dakra und fahre am 2007-08-03 nach Finowfurt. Wenn unterwegs jemand zusteigen möchte, dann trag Dich einfach im Chaos Wiki (Fahrgemeinschaft ab Mannheim) ein. Kosten wird Dich das nur anteilig Sprit (und Nerven! dakra kann ganz schön anstrengend sein  :Mr. Green: ).

----------

## cha-chaynik

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *cha-chaynik wrote:*   One more... Can we use your logo (http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20051212_gsc-logo.png) for our GSC? 
> 
> Yes of course. I released it under CC BY-SA. If your interested in .svg or highres versions of this file, just send me you email address.

 

Could you please e-mail me it in .svg to lun(a)mail.ru ?

----------

## PlasmaPhil

Ursprünglich wollt ich mich an das Privacy Village hängen, aber nachdem man zur Zeit nichts genaues weiß was ob und wie das stattfinden wird, komm ich eben lieber zu euch  :Wink:  Noch hab ich leider mein Ticket nicht erhalten, ich hoffe das wird noch rechtzeitig eintreffen. Auch die Bestätigung über den Geldeingang hab ich noch nicht erhalten. Hoffen wir mal ....

Also vorbehaltlich des oben genannten Punktes könnte ich eine Bierzeltgarnitur (Tisch und zwo Bänke) mitbringen, möglicherweise etwas Hardware, speziell einen GBit-Switch und vielleicht noch einen 100er. Wer mag, kann sich da einstöpseln.

Edit: Wenn man vom Düvel schnackt. Eben kam die Mail mit meinem Ticket  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Inte

 *cha-chaynik wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*    *cha-chaynik wrote:*   One more... Can we use your logo (http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20051212_gsc-logo.png) for our GSC? Yes of course. I released it under CC BY-SA. If your interested in .svg or highres versions of this file, just send me you email address. Could you please e-mail me it in .svg to lun(a)mail.ru ?

 mail done!. For the case someone else is interested in the files, they can download it here: gsc2006_logo.tar.bz2

----------

## Inte

 *PlasmaPhil wrote:*   

> ... komm ich eben lieber zu euch 

 Schick!  :Very Happy:  Da freuen wir uns doch.

 *PlasmaPhil wrote:*   

> ... könnte ich eine Bierzeltgarnitur (Tisch und zwo Bänke) mitbringen, möglicherweise etwas Hardware, speziell einen GBit-Switch und vielleicht noch einen 100er.

 Bierzeltgarnitur ist super! Am Donnerstag verlade ich mit dakra die ganze HW. Falls da noch Platz für 'unsere Garnitur ist, dann haben wir mit zwei Stück ausreichend Platz für Frühstückskrümel und Rechner. Wir fahren am Donnerstag auch noch zur Metro Futter kaufen, wenn es wieder Pavillons im Angebot gibt, bringen wir einen mit zur Notüberdachung der Garnituren.

----------

## PlasmaPhil

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Wir fahren am Donnerstag auch noch zur Metro Futter kaufen, wenn es wieder Pavillons im Angebot gibt, bringen wir einen mit zur Notüberdachung der Garnituren.

 

Det hab ick janz vergessen. Meine Eltern haben so ein Ding, etwa 3x3 Meter. Vielleicht bekomm ich den auch noch. Erwähnte ich dass ich nen Grill einpacke?  :Mr. Green: 

Mein Plan ist: Anreise einen Tag vorher (also am 7. August) und einmal übernachten in Pankow. Ich wäre also Mittwochs relativ früh bei Finowfurt, vorausgesetzt ich verfrans mich nicht unterwegs und mein Auto spielt brav mit. Gibts schon nen Plan in welcher Ecke man sich trifft, oder einfach mal schaun wo Platz ist?

----------

## Inte

 *PlasmaPhil wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   ... wenn es wieder Pavillons im Angebot gibt, bringen wir einen mit zur Notüberdachung der Garnituren. Det hab ick janz vergessen. Meine Eltern haben so ein Ding, etwa 3x3 Meter. Vielleicht bekomm ich den auch noch.

 Das wäre super!  :Very Happy: 

 *PlasmaPhil wrote:*   

> Erwähnte ich dass ich nen Grill einpacke? 

 Offenes Feuer & Zeltstadt verträgt sich nicht (siehe FAQ), aber wir finden sicherlich ein Plätzchen beim public fireplace wo wir mittags mal grillen können. Eine elektrische Herdplatte und 'ne 11kg-Flasche Butan/Propan + Kochfelder haben wir dabei.  :Wink: 

 *PlasmaPhil wrote:*   

> Gibts schon nen Plan in welcher Ecke man sich trifft, oder einfach mal schaun wo Platz ist?

 Wir wollen die Zelte zwischen Shelter 10 und 12 aufbauen, direkt nebenan ist auch die Caravan-Area, wo wir unser Gefährt hinstellen (neben dem einsamen Baum links auf der Caravan-Area | 52°49'55.02"N 13°40'44.32"E). So sind wir direkt nebeneinander und haben es auch nicht weit zu den Sanitäranlagen. Zudem kommt da ein prächtiger Uplink hin.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## PlasmaPhil

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Offenes Feuer & Zeltstadt verträgt sich nicht

  Ah so, hab ich im FAQ übersehen. Mitnehmen kann ich das Gerät ja trotzdem mal, viel Platz nimmt es nicht weg. Also, falls er noch nicht komplett durchgerostet ist ...

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Wir wollen die Zelte zwischen Shelter 10 und 12 aufbauen, direkt nebenan ist auch die Caravan-Area, wo wir unser Gefährt hinstellen (neben dem einsamen Baum links auf der Caravan-Area | 52°49'55.02"N 13°40'44.32"E). So sind wir direkt nebeneinander und haben es auch nicht weit zu den Sanitäranlagen. Zudem kommt da ein prächtiger Uplink hin. 

  Uplink ist immer gut. Also ich denke wir werden uns irgendwie finden, wenn nicht tauschen wir halt nochmal Handynummern per PN oder sowas in der Art.

Shelter 10 ist die "Bar". Soso ...  :Wink: 

----------

## codejunky

Ich kann evtl. auch noch so einen Pavillion auftreiben, kann es aber noch nicht ganz sicher sagen. (Liegt daran das ich gerade bei der A-Byte bin und dementsprechend nicht im Keller gucken kann ob dieses Ding überhaupt noch existiert)  :Smile: 

----------

## codejunky

Wie sieht es aus mit der Bierzeltgarnitur?

Ich werde ein 3x6 Meter Zelt mitbringen, die würde sehr gut dazu passen  :Smile: 

Gruss

Jan

----------

## Inte

 *codejunky wrote:*   

> Wie sieht es aus mit der Bierzeltgarnitur?

 Vielleicht läßt sich hier noch was drehen, aber zwei wären schon ziemlich praktisch (essen/basteln).

 *codejunky wrote:*   

> Ich werde ein 3x6 Meter Zelt mitbringen, die würde sehr gut dazu passen 

 Holla die Waldfee! 1a  :Mr. Green: 

Ich habe gerade mein Auto gepackt und hol gleich den ersten vom Bahnhof ab. Das wird 'ne Tour! *freu*

----------

## theRealKabel

Hallo,

ich wollt mich auch mal bei euch anmelden, ich bin aktiver CCC Member des CCC-Trier und bin auf dem Camp. Da ich seit kurzem auch Gentoo-User bin und ich auch paar Leute kenne werde ich auf jeden Fall bei euch vorbeischauen und sicherlich wirds ein cooler abend =)

Ich freu mich,

mfg

kabel

----------

## Inte

Hi theRealKabel,

das wird bestimmt witzig. Nachdem nun knapp 36 Stunden vor Ort sind, ist endlich alles ausgepackt, aufgebaut, angeschraubt und fertig zum abhängen, feiern, gentoo installieren, ...  :Very Happy: 

Jeder der sich ein Bild vom Gentoo Village v0.9 (noch sind nicht alle da) machen möchte, kann sich in meinem Webalbum ein paar Impressionen abholen: Intes Fotoalbum - Gentoo Village 2007

Für das 3x6m-Zelt ist auch schon ausreichend Platz abgesteckt, ein 3m-Dom mit UV-Insektenkillerlampe steht hier für die Abendstunden und unser Nachbar mit dem 7m-Wohnmobil ist ein ungeplanter Gentoo-User.

Damit ich nicht dauernd das Forum vollspamme, hier mein Twitter-Account.

----------

## PlasmaPhil

Tschuldigung dass ich verstummte, irgendwie kamen keine Benachrichtigungen mehr.

Gebongt sind von meiner Seite:

 Bierzeltgarnitur (Tisch und zwo Bänke) - Leider gestrichen wegen massiver Zuladungsprobleme, Achsbruch auf der A9 ist uncool

 Pavillon (Ausmaße muss ich raten, aber siehe oben)

 sechs freie Ports am GbE-Switch in meinem Vorzelt, vorausgesetzt ich komm mit meinen Strippen selbst irgendwo an

Wenn alles glattläuft und ich bei meinem Zwischenstop nicht zu sehr verpenne, fahr ich Mittwoch früh in Berlin spätestens um zehn weg. Keine Ahnung wie lang man von dort bis nach Finowfurt braucht.

Das wird witzig!Last edited by PlasmaPhil on Tue Aug 07, 2007 7:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -Craig-

 *PlasmaPhil wrote:*   

> fahr ich Mittwoch früh in Berlin spätestens um zehn weg. Keine Ahnung wie lang man von dort bis nach Finowfurt braucht.
> 
> Das wird witzig!

 

Das sind etwa 30km = 30 Minuten Maximum denke ich.

Dummerweise sind die beiden Jungs mit denen ich mich in Finowfurt treffen & zelten wollte jetzt mehr oder weniger abgesprungen und ich rechne nicht mehr mit denen - und ich reise per Flieger nach Tegel an. Aufgrund der Gepäcksbeschränkung kann ich kein Zelt mitnehmen, dummerweise ist wahrscheinlich auch noch Bahnstreik, ja das wird sicher wirklich witzig.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Naja ich werde dann morgens in Berlin wohl erstmal rumgammeln bis die Geschäfte aufmachen (Ankunft 07:40!) und dann einkaufen, grmbl.

Mal gucken, wann ich dann so (jetzt leider alleine...) aufschlagen werde...

EDIT: Evtl. werde ich auch einfach im BSD-Village unterkommen, denn die vermieten Schlafplatz, da gibts Tische, Stühle etc...dann muss ich mich um den ganzen Mist nicht mehr kümmern...mal sehen, entscheidet sich alles morgen. Aber selbst wenn ich da bin, komme ich euch besuchen!  :Smile: 

----------

## PlasmaPhil

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> Das sind etwa 30km = 30 Minuten Maximum denke ich.

 

Auch mit meinem alten Auto?  :Mr. Green:  Aber egal, laut Don't-be-evil-Maps kommt kurz nach dem Abbiegen auf die A11 eh nur noch Wald, das geht dann schön fix immer geradeaus.

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> Dummerweise sind die beiden Jungs mit denen ich mich in Finowfurt treffen & zelten wollte jetzt mehr oder weniger abgesprungen und ich rechne nicht mehr mit denen - und ich reise per Flieger nach Tegel an. Aufgrund der Gepäcksbeschränkung kann ich kein Zelt mitnehmen, dummerweise ist wahrscheinlich auch noch Bahnstreik, ja das wird sicher wirklich witzig.

 

Tolle Show, das fällt denen aber früh ein. Was den Bahnstreik angeht, laut aktueller Meldungen geht es frühestens Donnerstag los und dann auch erst mit Güterverkehr. Ausfallender Personenverkehr wird 24 Stunden vorher auf der Bahn-Webseite angekündigt.

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> Naja ich werde dann morgens in Berlin wohl erstmal rumgammeln bis die Geschäfte aufmachen (Ankunft 07:40!) und dann einkaufen, grmbl. Mal gucken, wann ich dann so (jetzt leider alleine...) aufschlagen werde...

 

Hey das ist ne Großstadt, irgendwas wird schon offen haben  :Wink:  Wie kommst du denn raus zum Camp? Ich weiß noch nicht wie voll mein Auto mit dem Gepäck (und der Bierbank) wird, aber vielleicht ist was auf der Rückbank frei, dann könnt ich dich aufsammeln.

----------

## -Craig-

 *PlasmaPhil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *-Craig- wrote:*   Dummerweise sind die beiden Jungs mit denen ich mich in Finowfurt treffen & zelten wollte jetzt mehr oder weniger abgesprungen und ich rechne nicht mehr mit denen - und ich reise per Flieger nach Tegel an. Aufgrund der Gepäcksbeschränkung kann ich kein Zelt mitnehmen, dummerweise ist wahrscheinlich auch noch Bahnstreik, ja das wird sicher wirklich witzig. 
> 
> Tolle Show, das fällt denen aber früh ein. Was den Bahnstreik angeht, laut aktueller Meldungen geht es frühestens Donnerstag los und dann auch erst mit Güterverkehr. Ausfallender Personenverkehr wird 24 Stunden vorher auf der Bahn-Webseite angekündigt.
> ...

 

Ja, ein Glück!  :Smile:  Die beiden Jungs meinen jetzt, dass sie einen Tag später nachkommen; naja mal sehen was letztendlich draus wird.

 *PlasmaPhil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *-Craig- wrote:*   Naja ich werde dann morgens in Berlin wohl erstmal rumgammeln bis die Geschäfte aufmachen (Ankunft 07:40!) und dann einkaufen, grmbl. Mal gucken, wann ich dann so (jetzt leider alleine...) aufschlagen werde... 
> 
> Hey das ist ne Großstadt, irgendwas wird schon offen haben  Wie kommst du denn raus zum Camp? Ich weiß noch nicht wie voll mein Auto mit dem Gepäck (und der Bierbank) wird, aber vielleicht ist was auf der Rückbank frei, dann könnt ich dich aufsammeln.

 

Was hat denn da offen? Karstadt etc. machen alle erst um 10 auf.

Zum Camp würde ich per Bahn und von Eberswalde aus per Shuttle oder Taxi hinkommen...wenn du mich mitnehmen könntest, kann ich dir 10¤ Spritgeld oder so geben, das ist immer noch billiger & weniger stressig für mich...ich schreibe dir mal eine PM mit meiner Nummer.

So, gleich erstmal in die Stadt fahren, denn ich habe grade festgestellt, dass meine Luma ein Loch hat...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PlasmaPhil

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> Ja, ein Glück!  Die beiden Jungs meinen jetzt, dass sie einen Tag später nachkommen; naja mal sehen was letztendlich draus wird.

 

Immerhin etwas. Und für die erste Nacht bringen wir dich auch irgendwo unter, falls überhaupt jemand daran denkt schlafen zu gehen.

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> Was hat denn da offen? Karstadt etc. machen alle erst um 10 auf.

 

Na das sind ja Zustände, selbst in unserer Provinzstadt ist spätestens um 9 Uhr alles offen.

Egal, wir sprechen uns!

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93972

Ich bitte Berichte von vor-Ort.

Schade..Ich wäre so gerne da gewesen...

Tobi

----------

## -Craig-

- habe noch ein billiges, extrem leichtes Zelt bekommen

- neue Luma gekauft

- Autan besorgt

- Taschenlampe gekauft

- mein Gigaset SL1 hatte ich schon am Samstag gekauft   :Very Happy: 

- Flughafenanreise ist klar

-> ab gehts, schlafen! Na das wird was!  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

Event vorbei; unstickifiziert

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würde mir einen Bericht wünschen, wie es denn war?

Tobi

----------

## -Craig-

Ja was soll ich sagen...ich fand es total super!!

Nachdem meine Mitfahrer mir ja in letzter Sekunde abgesagt hatten (und dann doch noch von Freitag Nacht bis Sonntag morgen da waren) bin ich alleine aufgeschlagen...aber mit denen werde ich garantiert nichts mehr planen!! Ich hatte darum auch viel zu viel Gepäck dabei (Essen, Zelt etc.), die Lufthansa hat aber ein Auge zugedrückt, puh!

Jetzt zum Camp:

Joa; also danke für die nette Aufnahme Jungs, ich fand es echt total super! Das mit dem Pavillion war genial! Gut, dass ich den 8-Port Gbit-Switch und genug Kabel mit dabei hatte, der & mein anderes Technikzeugs haben mir aber bei der Flughafensecurity allerdings keine Freunde gemacht...

Das "Hanging around" war sehr cool und auch, dass das gegenseitige Notebookbewachen gut geklappt hat; die DECT-Erreichbarkeit (zur eventuellen Ablösung) war auch 1a!

Ganz so viel gecoded & ebuilds erstellt wie geplant habe ich zwar nicht, aber dafür gequatscht, Leute kennen gelernt etc.  :Smile: 

Bucket! Bucket! Party   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

@Dakra und Inte: Ich brauche ein paar Hinweise zu Samstag Abend; Art & Beauty...ihr wißt schon was ich meine?   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Die Vorträge fand ich übrigens nicht SO berauschend (bis auf den vom Kaminsky, der nach dem Vortrag noch mehrere Stunden diskutierend erst vorm Shelter und dann beim Milliways stand...und den Tits & Bits *fg). Das meiste war mir viel zu wenig technisch und diese sozial-politischen Vorträge sind meist nur reine Zeitverschwendung....auch vom "Enhancing Network Defence" Vortrag war ich sehr enttäuscht.

Fotos gibts später - mein DSL Modem wurde scheinbar von der Hitze gegrillt und ich bin jetzt über 56k drin.

----------

## UTgamer

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen, sollte aber nicht sein. 

Speziel hätten mich die Kurse bezüglich RFID (Armband löten, etc.) gefreut. Ob es da irgendwie Schaltbilder von zu beziehen gibt? An die Bauteile dürfte dranzukommen sein.

----------

## CBarcley

Hallo @all

CCCamp07 war für mich das erste Camp dieser Art und ich war einfach nur begeistert!!! Teilweise waren sogar zwei interessante Vorträge gleichzeitig und ich konnte mich nur schwer entscheiden! Ich kann Craig nicht zustimmen wenn er die Qualität der Vorträge bemängelt weil sie nicht zu 100% technisch gehalten waren. (Nicht jeder ist so technisch bewandert wie du - mein Admin.) Den Enhancing Network Defence Vortrag hab ich nicht gesehen und kann auch nichts dazu sagen. 

Der Vortrag "Breaking WEP in less than 60 seconds" war für mich leicht verständlich, auch wenn ich nicht beruflich in der IT Branche bin. 

Besonders interessant fand ich auch die Vorträge über "Freifunk & Recht" und die Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Die Diskussion mit der Dame von der ARD über die Zukunft des öffentlich/rechtlichen Fernsehen war in meinen Augen alles andere als Zeitverschwendung. Ich gebe zu das es erst abzuwarten bleibt was jetzt wirklich von den Vorschlägen umgesetzt wird. (Creativ Common Lizenz, Video-Streams in offenen Formaten) 

Mein Laptop hat auch ENDLICH ein verschlüsseltes Root-Filesystem. Es hat viel Mühe gekostet. (Keine blöden Kommentare Craig, ja, danke!  :Wink:  )

Leider, leider hat es kein Gentoo Artikel gegeben obwohl auch welche nachgefragt wurden. (Das hat solche Auswüchse gehabt das sich ein Debian-User der bei uns Asyl gefunden hat mit seinem Debian-Shirt an den Tisch setzten wolle!) Es hat definitiv eine GROSSE Gentoo Flagge gefehlt! Das nächste Mal kommt bestimmt und ich freu mich schon!

lg

Calvin Barcley

----------

## -Craig-

 *CBarcley wrote:*   

> Hallo @all
> 
> CCCamp07 war für mich das erste Camp dieser Art und ich war einfach nur begeistert!!! Teilweise waren sogar zwei interessante Vorträge gleichzeitig und ich konnte mich nur schwer entscheiden! Ich kann Craig nicht zustimmen wenn er die Qualität der Vorträge bemängelt weil sie nicht zu 100% technisch gehalten waren. (Nicht jeder ist so technisch bewandert wie du - mein Admin.) [...] Mein Laptop hat auch ENDLICH ein verschlüsseltes Root-Filesystem. Es hat viel Mühe gekostet. (Keine blöden Kommentare Craig, ja, danke!  )
> 
> Leider, leider hat es kein Gentoo Artikel gegeben obwohl auch welche nachgefragt wurden. (Das hat solche Auswüchse gehabt das sich ein Debian-User der bei uns Asyl gefunden hat mit seinem Debian-Shirt an den Tisch setzten wolle!) Es hat definitiv eine GROSSE Gentoo Flagge gefehlt! Das nächste Mal kommt bestimmt und ich freu mich schon!
> ...

 

Naja die Vorlieben und Vorbildung unterscheiden sich ja schon ziemlich, da hast du recht, 100% technisch muss ja nicht sein, ein paar nette Bilder können nicht schaden, aber zumindest sollte der Fokus auf Technik und nicht auf Gelaber liegen; das darf man aber auch anders sehen. Ich hoffe, ihr habt auch brav bewertet?

Zu dem Laptop wollte ich ja eigentlich nichts mehr sagen, aber...*hust* USB-Stick mit Key löschen *hust* schlechte Idee *hust* naja das reicht schon  :Wink: 

Ach, das "mein Admin" werde ich vermissen *schnüff*  :Rolling Eyes: 

ABER ich hoffe drauf, dass ich es ja eventuell schon wieder zum Kongress am Jahresende hören kann!

Aktion: Gentoo @ CCCongress @ Hackcenter!!

Diesmal mit:

- Gentoo-Flagge

- Boot-CDs und CD/DVD-Brenner

- Sticker, Buttons, Gedöns zum verscherbeln

- dickem File-Server (rsync, ftp für portage, Images etc., evtl. distcc?)

- PC/VMWare für interessierte User, die sich das System mal ansehen wollen (sollte aber keine lahme Möhre sein!)

- 3 baugleiche PCs für ein Gentoo-Wettinstallieren  :Wink:  (okay, das wird wohl nichts werden, aber ist das nicht eine tolle Idee?!)

Ich werde zu 99,9999% auf dem Kongress sein, es kommt als nur auf euch an!

BTW: Anfangs war ich ja leicht genervt, weil mich die anderen Jungs versetzt hatten, aber das war dann egal, nachdem ich auch allein so nett aufgenommen wurde.  :Smile: 

Wer von euch mal privat in Düsseldorf ist, darf mich gern anschreiben und auf ein Bierchen oder so besuchen kommen  :Wink: 

Meine wenigen Bilder sind hier zu finden, die meisten auch unscharf, meine Kamera ist nämlich schon ewig alt (etwa 8 Jahre?!).

Ich finde die Farbeffekte spiegeln aber ganz gut meine Erlebnisse wieder, vor allem Samstag auf Sonntag   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Bilder offline.

Wer sich noch über mich amüsieren will:

- ich war am Sonntag total tot (die böse Bucket Party im Camp Anaconda und Art & Beauty waren schuld!) und habe EWIG gebraucht mein Zeug zu packen, mein undichtes Zelt und diverser anderer Scheiss ist gleich noch in die Tonne gewandert

- Das Shuttletaxi, das am Eingang war, war grade voll geworden und ich konnte nicht mit

- das nächste kam erst über 20m später, obwohl ich extra angerufen hatte...

- Zug in Eberswalde um 4m verpaßt, nächster kam erst über 1h später...

- Zug hatte dann leider auch noch etwas Verspätung

- ~40m vor Abflugszeitpunkt am HBF angelangt, quer über die Strasse zum proppenvollen TXL gerannt

- ~18m vor Abflug am Terminal der Lufthansa angekommen

- ~16m vor Abflug gründlichst von der Security durchsucht worden wegen der ganzen Kabelage & Technik im Handgepäck

- ~10m vor Abflug am Gate

- ~8m vor Abflug kam der Bus

- ~5m vor Abflug im Flugzeug am Platz

So eine Just-In-Time Aktion muss ich aber nicht nochmal haben! Ich hatte zwar relativ passend geplant, aber nicht mit so extremer Taxi-Wartezeit gerechnet, grml. Habe mir heute übrigens erstmal eine neue Jacke gekauft, die alte ist ja verschollen bzw. wurde gestohlen...mir fehlt auch noch ein USB-Kabel, davon habe ich aber genug, das habe ich sicher irgendwo rumfliegen lassen, egal...das war schon ein ziemlich verlustreiches Camp, aber es hat sich gelohnt!  :Smile: Last edited by -Craig- on Tue Jan 15, 2008 7:29 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## tomk

Hallo,

Mein Deutsch ist nicht gut   :Embarassed: 

Ich hatte großen Spaß auf CCC, Ich hast Fotos heir:

http://gentoo.kicks-ass.org/photos/CCC/

Danke zu das Organisatoren von das Gentoo Village!

----------

## codejunky

Moin Leute, 

ich fand auch es war großartig! Es waren wirklich nette Leute am Start und ich freue mich hoffentlich einige beim Congress wiederzusehen.

Die Idee einen festen Bereich im Hackcenter zu reservieren find ich klasse und ich finde wir sollten auf jeden Fall jede Menge Merchandising Sachen organisieren. Beim Camp wurde einige Male nach z.B. T-Shirts gefragt.

Gruß

Jan

----------

## Inte

Due to the increasing internationalization of the (German) Gentoo Village aka. Gentoo Summer Camp I write the retrospective in English.

At first I want to say a warm thank you to all village participants. Although only 50% were preregistered, we'd enough place for everybody and his tech. Dakra and I arrived the camp side at Friday the 2nd of August at 9am, after a 10 hours lasting nonstop trip. Now I'm sitting in front of my laptop at home looking at the photos I made and can't believe these 10 days went over so fast. It was such a inspiring time and pleasure to meet so different and interesting people.

Until day one of the event's official start we'd to rearrange the village three time, because of the planned "market place"-feeling in the middle of our villages (millliways, c-base, wireless, openmoko, etc.). But after that we'd a lot of fun while hanging/joking/fooling around, drinking some beer and watching the live streamed lectures.

Nightlife was also amazing! All these illuminated objects, like-minded people and the feeling of being an ordinary guy within this nation of geeks.

Sadly we had no merchandising stuff (anyhow thanks for your effort ian!) with us, but dertobi123's book Gentoo Linux - The Metadistribution was also good advertising for gentoo (and for itself). By the way we established a CAcert interchange base at the village, pushed gd to #2 assurer in greece and met so many people within one day without leaving the village, we can't count. Thanks to Michael "Mr. CAcert" Gühring for the posters and additional forms. And last, but not least ... thanks to dakra and his (after some hickups) well working mirror!

At Sunday we disassembled the rest of our village, drank a last beer at Milliways and left at Monday morning 1am. 12 hours later we arrived healthy but tired at Wiesbaden and loaded all of this tech stuff from the caravan to my car. Now we were almost done, ordered pizzas, recalled the last days and at 17pm I moved with Sven (our debian mascot) to Mannheim and fell instantly asleep.

After 2 days at home I already miss you all. It was such a great time and I'm looking forward to see you all at the congress in Berlin!  :Very Happy: 

@-Craig-: Saturday evening? I've not a single clue what you're talking about. We laughed a lot, danced a bit, but besides ..?  :Rolling Eyes: 

You can find some updated pictures at my Picasa web album.

----------

## -Craig-

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @-Craig-: Saturday evening? I've not a single clue what you're talking about. We laughed a lot, danced a bit, but besides ..? 
> 
> 

 

Well, the problem is, I don't remember exactly; I remember that I called you, went back to Gentoo Village and told you about the call (uhm!), and then we went back, but after that my memories consists only of some little snippets...dancing...laughing....pure FUN! People even asked me if I was on drugs, oh I was so lucky that night!  :Smile:  But I don't know when or why I went to bed...hardcore-drinking at "Bucket" party and spending 30¤ at art and beauty on vodka MIGHT not have been the best idea I had...so I'm a bit confused about how I spent my time. Fortunately things like forgetting several hours usually don't happen to me when I'm drunken....

EDIT: My pictures are available again, I hope my severe DSL problems (Arcor sucks!!!) are gone now!

 *tomk wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Mein Deutsch ist nicht gut  
> 
> Ich hatte großen Spaß auf CCC, Ich hast Fotos heir:
> ...

 

It doesn't matter that you don't speak german fluently; thanks for the pictures!

Hope to also see you @24C3!

----------

## GD

Hello everyone!

It has been a blast for me too... And to be honest I didn't expect anything less than that, having been to GSC2006 last summer (the expectations had already been set quite high). I was really happy to see you again guys, and those who didn't make it had better start preparing for GSC2008  :Smile: .

May thanks to all of you who assured me! There's a common creations cafe (well they play cc music, so that makes it a cc cafe) in Granada (where I'm spending a few days), and I put on my assurer pin hoping that I could offer my services to FLOSS community members but unfortunately there weren't any  :Very Happy:  (or didn't notice the pin... which I nonetheless consider very unlikely considering I would proudly show it off all the time :-PPPP - and NO, I didn't make any discriminations based on distros of choice  :Very Happy: ).

Many thanks to the fellow gentooers who left some food and camping equipment (cans, can opener, gas) for me to feed on after the bars had closed. I'd also like to thanks a fellow gentooer who gave me a free (as in beer, not freedom) train ticket to berlin (sorry people, i can't recall your nicks  :Smile:  ).

I was glad to see that all equipment requirements had been met, there were plenty of power sockets and RJ-45 plugs for everyone, as well as chairs and tables... I feel bad I couldn't be of much help in that part as it would be very difficult for me to carry them from Athens. I have no excuse for bringing just one bottle of ouzo though... I'll make up for this irremissible omission next time  :Smile: 

I'll miss you all! Keep in touch people and I'm really looking forward to joining you again in another Gentoo-themed reunion! (If you convert to debian, ubuntu, or any other distro whose first letter I wouldn't bother capitalise though, don't bother to say hi next time you see me :-DDD)

Take care,

George (the greek guy) - gd

----------

## Inte

We had a lot of fun and obviously the GSC2007 in Russia was also great. Have a look at these photos.

Some of you maybe didn't realised, that there was also a plan to start a short (short as in 'battery runtime') conference. Sadly it wasn't possible because of PEBKAC.  :Embarassed:  I connected to the right channel, but chose the wrong network. Obviously I'm to stupid to use irssi (maybe I should continue using x-Chat). Next time we'll have a official full time conference gurantor.  :Wink: 

----------

## cha-chaynik

Don't upset so much  :Smile: 

May be next year will be a bit more sucessfull   :Smile: 

----------

## -Craig-

This might be of interest:

https://de.wikitest.gentoo.eu/index.php/24c3

----------

## cha-chaynik

Hello guys!

We're planning GSC for this year in Russia again. If you're planning the same, please get us in touch. Tobias, please reply my mail!

Shortly: we're planning 2 camps for this year - one at old place between Moscow and St.Petersburs, another near Orsha in Belarus.

We want to hold it on in the beginning of August, but still want to discuss dates with you, but please don't linger with answer long.

You cat get us in touch:

team-gentoo_ru(a)googlegroups.com

----------

## dertobi123

We're also planning for another Summer Camp this year in the beginning of August probably, our preparations for this event will start in late April/early May, as Tobias (the other one) is currently relocating and therefore doesn't have that much time for planning and organizing the Summer Camp this month. But we (and especially Tobias!) have a lot of exciting ideas on where to have our Camp this year and what to do at the Camp  :Smile:   I guess he already replied to your mail, if not give him a few days - as i said he's moving into a new flat (and doesn't have internet access at home currently)  :Wink: 

----------

## PlasmaPhil

I'd like to notice that from Aug 08. to Aug 12. the ICMP 4 camp (proudly presented by Bits'n'Bugs and CCC Erlangen) in southern germany will take place. It would be sad (at least for me) if these events collide, since I'd like to attend to both of them.

----------

## dertobi123

We're aware of the ICMP4, and there won't be a collision between those two events.

----------

## PlasmaPhil

Perfect. Just got anxious because of the "beginning of August" wording  :Wink: 

Sind wir nicht eigentlich im deutschen Forum? Egal. Leute, kommt alle auf die ICMP, das wird fetzig! Und danach fahren wir aufs Sommercamp und fetzen weiter. Oder davor. Oder wie auch immer. Wird sich zeigen  :Idea: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ja, genau das  :Razz:  Ich denke auch noch drüber nach wieder zur ICMP zu fahren ...

----------

## cha-chaynik

Hi again!

We (gentoo.ru team) made some kind of calendar with "comfortable" dates of GSC for us: http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pmTtGHMuxbW2qe9nxv8RIfA&hl=en

Green - very comfortable dates, White - possible dates, Red - not comfortable.

So, we would be pleased if you take our opinions into consideration.

----------

## cha-chaynik

Hello!

We'll be waiting for your decision till 13th of May.

----------

## cha-chaynik

Hi!

We'll have GSC 2-3 August 2008.

----------

